# bleach and jomax



## Robert S (Feb 19, 2007)

heres how i prep a exterior repaint. i use bleach and jomax in a pump up sprayer and wet the shrubs with water then i spray it on the house let sit 7 minutes and house off with garden house and use a brush on stubbern areas. works like majic with out raising the grain on the wood.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Robert S said:


> heres how i prep a exterior repaint. i use bleach and jomax in a pump up sprayer and wet the shrubs with water then i spray it on the house let sit 7 minutes and house off with garden house and use a brush on stubbern areas. works like majic with out raising the grain on the wood.


You house off a house with a garden house?


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

jomax is NOT a beverage!!lol

ive got a paint a paint additive if you want to buy some! it activates paint and magnifies the paints strength but at low concentrations, and all you have to do is add paint, so it doesnt really do anything at all! just kiddin, i just researched that product and it seems like just another one of those gimmicky gallons of magic to stock on the shelf for HO's! 

what is a painting/pressure contractor doing with a pump sprayer?

go to p.t state forums and research what the pros use!
www.pressuretek.com and youll see the pt state forum logo on the right!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

farrellpainting said:


> what is a painting/pressure contractor doing with a pump sprayer?


Works great
Especially for that Jomax/Bleach mix

I use it too, but it's pretty heinous on the lungs, I only use it where there's mucho mold

PWer _would_ be better for rinsing though, Robert S
Garden hose takes too much time and leaves too much behind
PWer is much quicker and more efficient


----------



## KENNEDY (Dec 8, 2005)

There are better and much cheaper housewash mixes on the market. We use Simple Cherry from PressureTek for our housewashes. For paint prep a lot of contractors use bleach, tsp, and Dawn and rinse well.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes - definitely go talk to Bob at pressuretek. Using his products separates you from your competition.

-plainpainter


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Robert S said:


> heres how i prep a exterior repaint. i use bleach and jomax in a pump up sprayer and wet the shrubs with water then i spray it on the house let sit 7 minutes and house off with garden house and use a brush on stubbern areas. works like majic with out raising the grain on the wood.


sounds good but i would use a pressure washer, instead of the garden hose.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

PlainPainter said:


> Yes - definitely go talk to Bob at pressuretek. Using his products separates you from your competition.
> 
> -plainpainter


Unless they use them too..:thumbsup:


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Woz the Painter said:


> You house off a house with a garden house?


Yes, the house can wash a house with another house, I think it takes too long, so we power wash the house instead. :thumbup:


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

slick r u in that fluid boys group? i like it!


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

I used Jomax (per directions) once and I was not impressed a bit. Only magic I saw was my money disappeared


----------



## carren adams (Jun 20, 2008)

Woz the Painter said:


> You house off a house with a garden house?


WHATS BEST TO PRESSUREWASH BRICKS WITH


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I have liked JoMax so far, compared to what I used to use for mildew, a straight bleach/water mix.


----------

